# what is the best dogfood that you can recommend?



## juzelzei (Oct 4, 2012)

hello everyone my baby is having a bad tear stain and he always leaking his paw and his name is coton. I dont now if he is allergic to his food i'm feeding him a wellness core glutenfree that's what his vet gave to him. I want to change his food as soon i get the best recommendation that you guys can give me. I allready talk to his vet about it and he said change his food first before we go to any allergy test. he recommend me the inova and eukinova but coton doesnt like it his not eating both food. Can any one help witch dog food is good for maltese? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I feed Leila Fromm's but there are a lot of great foods out there. It just depends on which one your baby does well with. To prevent tear stains, make sure it doesn't have any dyes in it and for allergies, buy grain free. I was told to keep it under 30% protein, but some keep it closer to 20%. I think they do need some protein for healthy muscles and protein also helps healing if they're ever hurt or have surgery. So if you decide to ever home cook, make sure yours is getting some protein. Just not a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thats A tough One. I did so much research on puppy food,I Use Wellness Small Breed Puppy Food It's Dye Free and no bi=products and junk, suppose to be really healthy. So Far So Good. Another Thing i found was that bottled water instead of tap--makes a differance.*

*Yogi Gets Some Stains So i try and keep up with them,but he does not have them as bad as some that i see. Trail and Error--Good Luck!!!*


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

The best I can recommend?

Home cooking..... No worries about ingredients, recalls, etc.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How old is Coton?? Just wondering because of the tear stains. If he is a puppy it could be that. I homecook for Zoe....but before I did I researched a lot of food. There is a website called Dogfoodadvisor.com and they review all sorts of foods. You just have to be sure its not high in protein.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella does great on Blue Buffalo Freedom (grain free). I also give bottled water only.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Juzel, there honestly is no best brand out there. Different brands work for different dogs. If you have a dog that has food sensitivities it's sometimes difficult to figure out exactly what it is they have an issue with. You might try a limited ingredient diet. 

I like fromm, but it's very ingredient heavy, I also like acana, they have a limited ingredient line, zignature is a food I use, the whole line is limited ingredient. Wellsness has a limited ingredient line as well... just take a look around.

I agree with Tori that home cooking is the best you can do, but please do that with the guidance of a holistic vet, or do some reading from experts who have a full understanding of home cooking. This can be a very bad route if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggles and Chrissy both eat Blue BUffalo Longevity. The grainfree has more protein and I want to make sure that they do not put on too much weight.Chrissy has a tendancy to put the weight on and that is why I switched to Longevity.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine was eating Wellness Whitefish & Sweet Potato(canned)but the store I got it at was out and wasn't going to get it back for at least a week so I went with Taste Of The Wild Pacific Stream (canned). I'm going to pick up the smallest bag of dry tomorrow and mix the canned and dry cuz Yoshie is really picky and will not touch dry food so hoping he will if it's mixed.


----------



## juzelzei (Oct 4, 2012)

zoe's mom88, coton is 11 months and his tear stain is very bad. I always clear his face and eye area but still the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## juzelzei (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks every one 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I feed all 3 of mine Acana Grasslands mixed with plain cooked chicken. They also only drink distilled water. Lily had really bad tear stains when she was younger, I switched to distilled water, it took about 3-4 months for the hair to grow out.


----------

